# A good deed you've done for someone



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Today I noticed my neighbours dog had escaped from her house because the wind had blown open the gate and he was taking himself for a walk down the road... I stopped and lead him home by the colar, everyone was out at work, so I put him back in his yard. :boogie

also, yesterday I let osmeone go in front of me to the othe operator in the checkout line


----------



## loney (Apr 17, 2011)

despite feeling depressed and not really wanting to be social, invited a friends child to come over and play while her mother is recovering from an operation. Felt so anxious about having her husband coming over to drop off her child that nearly backed out of it but did it anyway and im so proud


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

^ Thats awesome 

Not sure if this counts, but today I did some maintenance work on the shared driveway we have with our neighbour (I was kind of obliged to). I then offered him some fruit I collected too. - I didn't really have to do that, but i wanted something to post on here


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

My friend was struggling yesterday and asked me to pray for her, so I did. I shared candy with my aggrivating sister yesterday, just to be nice. The other night, I bought my brother food from Chick-fil-A because he was hungry and had not eaten dinner, and I had a little money I could give him.  It's so nice to be nice. It makes me feel all good inside.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

If I see someone that's a few feet from me I usually tend the gates of our city subway until they pass.

I only do it to women and mother's with babies though.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I pick up things ppl drop.. i always am there for some reason and ready to hand them their sht haha


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm going to bake cupcakes for my therapist


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

trendyfool said:


> I'm going to bake cupcakes for my therapist


Aw, that's so sweet! I am sure they will really appreciate it.


----------



## TheLemon (Mar 29, 2011)

Jennifer Clayton said:


> Aw, that's so sweet! I am sure they will really appreciate it.


They? Are you suggesting he needs more than one therapist?


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

*Lend money*

My philipino freind has a handicapped child and if she needs money ,i dont hesitate to lend it to her as i see it as helping the handicap child who i love dearly.It saves her borrowing off money lenders and having to pay interest,James


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I just helped my little raised $15 for his track team. We walked around the neighborhood for 2 hours. I have a lot more respect for door-to-door salesmen now. :b


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I bought a homeless guy a sandwich on a whim. unfortunately a persistent player type guy saw me and started following me around and it killed the fun of doing a good deed. Still, glad he got some food for the day. He seemed sad 

and as for the guy that followed me- it WAS nice to have a male around when I approached the homeless guy. He was probably perfectly nice, but you never know, and being female and all that makes you paranoid sometimes...

so thank you random guy!


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Similar to OP, I was walking by a house and some huge fat *** dog jumped on the gate, broke it, and came towards me. Grabbed him by the collar and returned it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I made breakfast for everyone.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Iced said:


> Similar to OP, I was walking by a house and some huge fat *** dog jumped on the gate, broke it, and came towards me. Grabbed him by the collar and returned it.


Hahahaha, that's hilarious. You should keep this in your repertoire of funny stories to tell. Clumsy, fat animals are just* awesome!*


----------



## frustratedguy (Jan 1, 2011)

I helped a friend do work for his sister for five hours yesterday. He insisted on paying me but I refused.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

During break at work I spent some time with this elderly man who was really anxious and confused, he thanked me later when I brought him breakfast.


----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

I helped an elderly woman carry her bags to her daughters house six blocks away.I didn't want to do it but I just didn't know how to say no.lol


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I've spent so much time listening to what people are feeling instead of leaving them alone, I find it a priority to stick by someone when they're in need.

I also donate the rest of my change to donation organizations whenever I'm done paying for something at a cashier when I actually do go out. 

And the typical hold doors for people who would have trouble opening it.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Last winter I went for a walk when it was raining and I saw a dog that got lost in my area before, so I carried him back to my house all soaked and dirty. Apparently he'd been missing for a week. Unfortunately, he died a couple of days after he got home, but the owners bought me a box of chocolates for Christmas. I would do anything for a dog.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

listened to someone talking about their work and discussed it with, all whilst I was missing a movie.


----------



## Rossificus (Apr 27, 2011)

I took a good friend of mine to the hospital after she'd cut herself pretty badly. I was surprised I managed to get her to go. Felt real good.


----------



## Jessicah1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Estelle said:


> Last winter I went for a walk when it was raining and I saw a dog that got lost in my area before, so I carried him back to my house all soaked and dirty. Apparently he'd been missing for a week. Unfortunately, he died a couple of days after he got home, but the owners bought me a box of chocolates for Christmas. I would do anything for a dog.


Awh! Too bad about the dog. Well, thanks to you they got a last chance to see their dog


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I took a homeless guy into the gas station to get him some food. He said he wanted a chocolate milk and a sandwich. As I was trying to get him to pick out a sandwich, a guy in a nice business suit came up and handed the guy a chocolate milk and said that he'd told him before he had no money to spare, but that it hadn't been true.

It felt good to do something nice for someone. It felt even better to see it spread ;o)


----------

